

Black Swan predicts: Apple buys Facebook? - ThomPete
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/blog/2010/12/outrageous-predictions.html

======
dstein
Won't happen. Sure, it would be a great acquisition for Apple, but the author
doesn't explain why Facebook would even want to get acquired rather than going
public. Facebook isn't going to sell for $50 Billion, they have too many hands
in the cookie jar at this point to sell for the market value. Let alone that
Apple doesn't even have enough cash.

------
srini1234
There is only one company I would love to see Apple acquire - Nintendo

